# Working on my dream



## Fieldsendart

Hello! I recently purchased 9 acres in Trapper’s Creek, AK. It has road access and frontage, and is level with mostly birch and cottonwoods on the property and I’ll have the well drilled in the summer when the weather’s warmer. I’m a professional artist, and I’ve been planning a little homestead for a long while now — I’ve drawn up all the plans, with straw bale/cob structures, the garden and animals (rabbits, goats and maybe a few chickens). I bought the property outright — and currently own my own home in PA, mortgage free, and plan on selling it and all the contents to begin my journey on starting my little homestead. I already have had a country town homestead for a while, with growing my own fruits and veggies, composting, canning, living frugally, fishing and hunting, etc. but now, I’m sad to admit something — I’m getting cold feet. I am afraid that now that I’ve reached the half century mark — maybe I’m too old. I don’t plan on being completely off the grid, etc. and I’m in good health and a hard worker, but I’m starting to fear the unknown — maybe the reality of leaving my elderly parents and my grown children — my 20 something year old son is fired up to come along and help, but so many people keep saying we’re crazy, it’s starting to take root in my psyche...I don’t know. I used to think there were no limitations on what I wanted to do...now I’m feeling boxed in a bit. The land and the plans are there, I’ve worked on them long and hard, and now I’m getting cold feet and I feel sad about that. Is there a time to hang up the spurs so to speak? I guess I’m looking for opinions from other “late bloomers”.


----------



## 67drake

Oh boy. I could write quite a bit here, but I’d be late to work. 
I know how you feel. I left a great paying job that I was at for 32 years to move to a small town in a rural, but beautiful and mostly quiet part of Wisconsin. My wife and I had planned on retiring here “someday “. 
Well my dad died 2 years before he retired, and a sister of mine died unexpectedly at age 65. I started to think maybe I didn’t want to wait for “retirement “. I wanted to live my retirement, not wait for it. 
Well I found a job out here in this area, got a good deal on a house and the rest is history. 
I’ve never regretted it! In my case I knew if I stayed in the city I would never feel settled. 
A good friend said something simple to me when I was voicing my fears of moving- What’s the worst that could happen?
If it turns out I made a mistake, I do something else. Sounds simple, but it made perfect sense, and was one of my motivators to pull the trigger. 
Looking back on my life I’ve made some mistakes and bad decisions, but I don’t regret them. The things I DO regret is not doing something I wanted to, but was too afraid to try!
I hope your journey is successful!


----------



## CKelly78z

Is there any chance of you, (and your son) establishing a home place in Alaska on your 9 acres with a camper RV on a concrete slab, with a roof built over it. This would be a weekend project rather than the months long task of building with (very labor intensive) cob construction ?

This would get you on site, and able to build your fences, and enclosures for the animals. You could treat this as a seasonal getaway until all the pieces were in place for you to move there.


----------



## Fieldsendart

CKelly78z said:


> Is there any chance of you, (and your son) establishing a home place in Alaska on your 9 acres with a camper RV on a concrete slab, with a roof built over it. This would be a weekend project rather than the months long task of building with (very labor intensive) cob construction ?
> 
> This would get you on site, and able to build your fences, and enclosures for the animals. You could treat this as a seasonal getaway until all the pieces were in place for you to move there.


Wow - yes, we actually discussed this very idea — putting a class C on it and going there as a summer getaway, working on the property and then coming back. Of course, we could only establish gardens and have no animals during that time, but at least it would be a way to get our feet wet. But, since the trip is so arduous, over 3300 miles, I’m not sure how long we would want to do this as just a “getaway” — I think we would have to take the leap (or pack it up) after a summer or two. I’m still considering that, problem is, he can’t understand my hesitation really — now that everything is in place for the “plunge”. It’s good to be 25 without a care in the world haha.


----------



## Fieldsendart

67drake said:


> Oh boy. I could write quite a bit here, but I’d be late to work.
> I know how you feel. I left a great paying job that I was at for 32 years to move to a small town in a rural, but beautiful and mostly quiet part of Wisconsin. My wife and I had planned on retiring here “someday “.
> Well my dad died 2 years before he retired, and a sister of mine died unexpectedly at age 65. I started to think maybe I didn’t want to wait for “retirement “. I wanted to live my retirement, not wait for it.
> Well I found a job out here in this area, got a good deal on a house and the rest is history.
> I’ve never regretted it! In my case I knew if I stayed in the city I would never feel settled.
> A good friend said something simple to me when I was voicing my fears of moving- What’s the worst that could happen?
> If it turns out I made a mistake, I do something else. Sounds simple, but it made perfect sense, and was one of my motivators to pull the trigger.
> Looking back on my life I’ve made some mistakes and bad decisions, but I don’t regret them. The things I DO regret is not doing something I wanted to, but was too afraid to try!
> I hope your journey is successful!


Yes, I’ve also thought the same thing — if we hate it, we can always move on. I work remotely, so I can live anywhere really, but the idea of being a traveling mulberry was never an appealing one to me to be honest, especially as the years go on. I guess my block here is mental — leaving my family. My friend pointed out there are airplanes and Facetime haha, and of course I realize, we have to take things as they come at us. I have a very well thought out plan, have done so many hours and years of research for it...I just thought that at 50 maybe I had gotten too old now to establish that. I guess I won’t know until we try 🤷‍♀️ 😊


----------



## hiddensprings

I say go for it! Of course there are always doubts, but it is possible. It sounds like it has been a dream of yours for a long time, so why not just do it. We moved to Northern Minnesota almost 5 years ago now., (we are in our late 50's and hubby just turned 60) We sold everything we had in Tennessee, left the grown children/grandchildren, and headed north. I love it! I feel like a little kid. I am trying things I've never done before because I never lived anywhere where their was snow, cold, frozen lakes, etc. Every year I add something new to the homestead (this year bees I think) and I learn to do something new. (This year cross country skiing) As long as we continue to be in good health and can do, we do!


----------



## 67drake

Fieldsendart said:


> ..I just thought that at 50 maybe I had gotten too old now to establish that. I guess I won’t know until we try 🤷‍♀️ 😊


50 isn’t old yet! I was 52 or 53 when I made my move. I’m not homesteading, just rural living. I know homesteading can be physically challenging. 
But my age is just a number.


----------



## Fieldsendart

hiddensprings said:


> I say go for it! Of course there are always doubts, but it is possible. It sounds like it has been a dream of yours for a long time, so why not just do it. We moved to Northern Minnesota almost 5 years ago now., (we are in our late 50's and hubby just turned 60) We sold everything we had in Tennessee, left the grown children/grandchildren, and headed north. I love it! I feel like a little kid. I am trying things I've never done before because I never lived anywhere where their was snow, cold, frozen lakes, etc. Every year I add something new to the homestead (this year bees I think) and I learn to do something new. (This year cross country skiing) As long as we continue to be in good health and can do, we do!


Wow! I am very inspired reading your reply! Thank you for sharing your experience — it is very heartening to hear ♥


----------



## kinnb

welcome! 

Peace,
Kyrie, Tao Blue SD AKC CGC CGCA CGCU TKN PAT, Deja Blue SD AKC CGC CGCU TKN PAT


----------



## NEAlabama

I don’t think 50 is too old! Life for me has been about “seasons”. We moved to our homestead when I was 53, 10 years ago. I kept my job for a couple of years, but I was happy when my urban rat race “season” ended.

It has been a little harder than I expected to make new friends, but otherwise I have no regrets.

Our plan for the next “season” WAS to do a little more traveling and spending time camping with the grandkids, maybe cut back on the animals a little...but given the current climate we are going to extend this “season” for a while!

good luck, trust your instincts!


----------



## Danaus29

The only suggestion I would make is to move in the spring. That way you have the short warm season to prepare for winter. From PA to AK is a looong drive, it takes almost as long to fly there if you're heading into the wind. (spent 7 hours in the air on a flight from Michigan to Anchorage)

I am quite jealous actually. I would love to live in Alaska but family that needs me keeps me in Ohio. And I would miss my butterflies too much.


----------



## doc-

It's easy for us to tell you to go for it...Most of us have already done that sort of thing to one degree or another. Age is certainly not a factor.(I wish I was still only 60, let alone 50.)

Only you can evaluate the "leaving the family behind" factor.

I see two things as being potential problems for your specific case-- AK- weather/ day-night hours are just so different than what you're used to. Growing season is short and you may be over-estimating potential, and the psychological effects of prolonged darkness....(How far north will you be?)

And secondly, the fertility of your plot of land...If it's mostly aspen/poplar, then you don't have much topsoil. Those are pioneer species that thrive where others can't grow. 

Go for it, but don't burn any bridges along the way. Don't be afraid to admit after 25 yrs or so (or maybe 4 months) that maybe this was a dumb idea....At least you don't have to worry about scurvy like the Pilgrims did.


----------



## CKelly78z

We had fully planned on moving our entire homestead from NW Ohio to 100 acres + in Southern Kentucky, but decided instead to improve the 10 acres we already have. I am building a workshop with a 2 post lift, and all the , we built a greenhouse last year, have updated the house, have a new 60x104 horse barn with stalls, tack room, and a indoor riding arena.

We are both 55 years old, and just didn't like the prospect of having to start completely over in a different location with no one helping us, I wish you luck.


----------



## GTX63

I know of a gentleman who did just that. He is 57 now if I recall and I asked him if he thought he made the right decision 2 years after he moved. He told me yes and without a doubt. He had lumber and tin roofing and fencing stacked everywhere. He said he always had goals and worked like to fiend to complete them. This time he said it was about the journey and the experience.
My opinion was his divorce from a shrew of a woman was the main factor, but who knows.


----------



## GTX63

This just reminded me of the woman down the road from us. She is in her mid 60s and from Ohio somewhere. She joined our church a few years ago and a couple of guys go down there quite a bit to do work on the property. 

She has a couple of cows and a dozen cats and almost as many Barbie sized yipping ankle biting dogs that share the house. She is a heavy set chain smoker who is known as bossy, opinionated, knows it all and argumentative; that is when you can hear her above the barking. (Have you ever tried to talk to someone with a gang of dogs barking? You raise your voice or maybe have to shout yet they speak in a normal tone...)

She and her husband were supposed to move down and set up a little homestead when he retired. He came down with her and got her set up and then returned to help close things out and help transition the new hire.
Then he decided to stay a little longer until the house sold. Then he contracted with his old company as a consultant and rented a little house. Two years later he is still in Ohio.
The suspicion is that he had this planned all along.


----------



## 67drake

GTX63 said:


> This just reminded me of the woman down the road from us. She is in her mid 60s and from Ohio somewhere. She joined our church a few years ago and a couple of guys go down there quite a bit to do work on the property.
> 
> She has a couple of cows and a dozen cats and almost as many Barbie sized yipping ankle biting dogs that share the house. She is a heavy set chain smoker who is known as bossy, opinionated, knows it all and argumentative; that is when you can hear her above the barking. (Have you ever tried to talk to someone with a gang of dogs barking? You raise your voice or maybe have to shout yet they speak in a normal tone...)
> 
> She and her husband were supposed to move down and set up a little homestead when he retired. He came down with her and got her set up and then returned to help close things out and help transition the new hire.
> Then he decided to stay a little longer until the house sold. Then he contracted with his old company as a consultant and rented a little house. Two years later he is still in Ohio.
> The suspicion is that he had this planned all along.


Cheaper and easier than a divorce probably.


----------



## Fieldsendart

doc- said:


> It's easy for us to tell you to go for it...Most of us have already done that sort of thing to one degree or another. Age is certainly not a factor.(I wish I was still only 60, let alone 50.)
> 
> Only you can evaluate the "leaving the family behind" factor.
> 
> I see two things as being potential problems for your specific case-- AK- weather/ day-night hours are just so different than what you're used to. Growing season is short and you may be over-estimating potential, and the psychological effects of prolonged darkness....(How far north will you be?)
> 
> And secondly, the fertility of your plot of land...If it's mostly aspen/poplar, then you don't have much topsoil. Those are pioneer species that thrive where others can't grow.
> 
> Go for it, but don't burn any bridges along the way. Don't be afraid to admit after 25 yrs or so (or maybe 4 months) that maybe this was a dumb idea....At least you don't have to worry about scurvy like the Pilgrims did.


Haha no scurvy — thankfully.

For me, we wouldn’t be truly relying solely on what we grow. We‘re looking to homestead for enjoyment, but we will definitely supplement with store-bought when we need it. we also will only be 10 miles or so from the town, so that’s not too terrible. We are near a creek so the soil might not be too bad — plus we can fish and pan for gold 😉


----------



## Fieldsendart

CKelly78z said:


> We had fully planned on moving our entire homestead from NW Ohio to 100 acres + in Southern Kentucky, but decided instead to improve the 10 acres we already have. I am building a workshop with a 2 post lift, and all the , we built a greenhouse last year, have updated the house, have a new 60x104 horse barn with stalls, tack room, and a indoor riding arena.
> 
> We are both 55 years old, and just didn't like the prospect of having to start completely over in a different location with no one helping us, I wish you luck.


I don’t mind starting over — we’re downsizing quite a bit. I have a large home in town, so it’s a change I’m looking forward to —a tiny house, big land — a working garden just for my own consumption, plus a little studio on the property, and a few small sheds for the atvs, wood storage, and possibly a goat. I’m looking for a more quiet pace of life.


----------



## Fieldsendart

CKelly78z said:


> Is there any chance of you, (and your son) establishing a home place in Alaska on your 9 acres with a camper RV on a concrete slab, with a roof built over it. This would be a weekend project rather than the months long task of building with (very labor intensive) cob construction ?
> 
> This would get you on site, and able to build your fences, and enclosures for the animals. You could treat this as a seasonal getaway until all the pieces were in place for you to move there.


This is exactly our plan. I was just trying to work out all the particulars — we know we would have to affix the travel trailer or make it somewhat permanent — we were looking to replace the toilet with a Nature’s Head composting toilet system to eliminate the black water issue, and then put a filtration system to turn the gray water into water we can irrigate our garden with. We would have a well drilled so we would be hooked up to a water source too. Then once that’s squared, we can go about working on the land. We also considered the seasonal “snow bird” route — be we decided due to the sheer distance and all the obstacles to travel these days, it’s better to just get the move done and over with, like ripping off a bandaid. In the end, if we were there a while and decide we hate it, we can always leave and find something else.


----------



## CKelly78z

Don't forget about rain water collection from the metal roof over your head (camper) into a 275 gallon IBC tank or two. Alaska would be a wonderful place for Summertime solar production with panels aligned southerly on that same roof....20 hours a day !


----------



## Danaus29

I found a neat site that gives you the daylight hours of any city in calendar format. Trapper Creek has about 5 hours of light on the shortest days of the year.








Sunrise Sunset Calendars


Free, printable calendars with sunrise, sunset, moonrise, moonset and moon phase times for worldwide locations.




www.sunrisesunset.com





Just under 20 hours of daylight in June.

This is the home page for anyone who wants to play around with it.









USA Sunrise Sunset Calendars


Free, printable calendars with sunrise, sunset, moonrise, moonset and moon phase times for USA and other worldwide locations.




www.sunrisesunset.com


----------



## Tom Horn

Hi Fieldsendart,

I don't want to be a wet blanket, however, here are some things that you may, or may not have considered.

1.) Nothing's as easy as it looks, everything takes longer than you think, whatever can go wrong, will go wrong and Murphy was an optimist.

2.) Your place in PA is paid for. I don't know if you have any land to work to pursue your hobbies, but like the old Missourian I used to work with told me, "If you've got your place paid for, you can make your living sitting on a stump."

3.) You mention 'elderly' parents. Are they in good health? If their health was to suddenly crash would you feel a sense of obligation to return and help in their care?

4.) You mention children. Although mine are grown too, I couldn't be very content if I were 3000 miles away from them.

5) You'll only be about 120 miles from Anchorage, so that's not bad, however, that's not conducive to a quick run to Walmart/Lowe's if you need supplies.

6) What kind of roads lead to your desired location" Dirt or pavement? What kind of winter maintenance can you expect? PA has a plethora of salt shakers and plows for the wintertime.

7) How accustomed are you to hard physical labor? Believe me, if you have a physical frailty it will be exacerbated by eking out a homestead in the wilds of Alaska.

8) I would highly recommend an internship in an area like the one you plan on settling in before you sell off and divest of your safety net. See if you're cut out for and tough enough for real. before there's no way to make it but sink or swim. You say that you can do your art anywhere, so you can pursue your art while also serving an internship.

Here's a place right near your AK property:

Profile | WWOOF USA 

And another:

Profile | WWOOF USA

9.) I'm from Connecticut, so I know that the Northeast, although beautiful, is expensive, over taxed and overregulated. Not so in all places. I am in Southwest Missouri. My son bought 80 acres 35 miles from Springfield, the third largest city in the state for $2000 an acre. There is little state and local oversight here. and being an artist you would be right on top of Branson, MO (35 miles South of Springfield), where they claim to have seven million people per year tourist traffic.

10.) You're not old and from your photo you're kinda cute.


----------



## Forcast

How do straw bail homes hold up in snow ice ect. Girl no way id move to colder climate. My knees hurt just thinking of it..


----------



## doc-

a) When I think of "straw bale," I think of "mold."...I have no experience with straw bale construction, but I have my doubts.

2) 20 y/o son going along to live in the wilderness?....Old joke about the guy who said that he wanted to be a priest until he realized "nun" was spelled "n-o-n-e."...I hope your plans don't rely on him to be part of it for very long.


----------



## Forcast

doc- said:


> a) When I think of "straw bale," I think of "mold."...I have no experience with straw bale construction, but I have my doubts.
> 
> 2) 20 y/o son going along to live in the wilderness?....Old joke about the guy who said that he wanted to be a priest until he realized "nun" was spelled "n-o-n-e."...I hope your plans don't rely on him to be part of it for very long.


Thats good. Wonder if its still true way more men available. Do you have money saved for how much higher the cost of living is like food transportation ect
If your selling your art..how to ship it


----------



## Olhomestead

Hello Field. 40 yr ak here. First I hope you haven't given up on yourself. Second take the negative comments for what their worth. Someone else's opinions. Only. 
Trapper Creek is a nice place. Stunning views at the base of Denali. Roads are typical Ak snowy, full of moose. Icy. That's why most locals stay prepared. If you n your son like the out of doors. And hunting. Having a moose in the freezer is pretty nice. Lots of salmon streams. Can n freezer em. Residents can harvest 3 black bears each. Lots of snowshoe hares n lynx around right now. Both good table fare. Sandhill cranes. Raised garden beds are good. Giant sized vegetables. 50 pound cabbage not unusual. Zucchini heaven. Lots of high bush cranberries. 
You can get the drift. Lots of locals have great talents n always willing to help other good folks. You can get a nice small energy efficient home built. 
I was 21 when I got here. A young man's dream to me. Even met a beautiful lady. From that part of the world. 
Guess it's clear on what I think. If you're going to make the jump better get started. The 6-8' of snow on the ground will be melting fast.


----------



## Tom Horn

Olhomestead said:


> Hello Field. 40 yr ak here. Second take the negative comments for what their worth. Someone else's opinions. Only...


Not to presume, however, you present as a male of age 40 complete with a female counterpart. The author of the OP is a single, female 50yo artist, from Pennsylvania. You have lived 19 years in the great frozen North, but it is obvious that she will be a greenhorn. Lots of difference between you two. You know the life and love it and are filled with optimistic counsel. Well, you know what they say about optimists, "They tell you to cheer up, when things are going their way." The lady by all indications has some stars in her eyes. Nothing wrong with dreams, however, in an unforgiving natural environment (nearly 6 months of around zero lows and below 32 highs) one can die from exposure from a lapse in preparation. She does herself a great service by posing some hard realistic questions about the potential downside of such an undertaking before she cuts ties to the lower 48 and etches her decision in stone.

You are not alone, you are 40 present to be in good health and are sharing living quarters, so eking out your life is much easier than hers will be. You do not mention employment, so one is not sure if you are living the "Of Mice And Men" life of, 'Living off the fat of the land,' or if your lady just has a good job in town. 

She does mention hunting, as do you, however there is a whole lot of difference between dressing a 150 pound Pennsylvania Whitetail and a butchering a 1000 pound moose in the wilds of Alaska where you share those same woods with bear and wolf who are attracted by the smell of offal. To skin, quarter and pack out a moose takes time, even longer of one is a slip of a woman, looking over her shoulder to be on the lookout for hungry dinner companions.

She has a 25yo son who is gung-ho to get up there, as the young are wont to be. Also as the modern young are wont to be, they tend to shoot their wad of dedication pretty fast when the going gets tough.


> We have an expression in prize fighting: "Everyone has a plan until they've been hit." Well my friend, you've just been hit. The getting up is up to you.


-Charles Remington (The Ghost And The Darkness) How well will Jr. take it when the 4X4 is buried up to the axles and the cable on the winch won't reach a tree and AAA is 100 miles away? I doubt that our lady wants her son to give up his young life to be a bachelor and live a life of isolation in AK just in case Mom needs a hand on the homestead.

And in case you glossed over it. The lady did solicit opinions. 



> I guess I’m looking for *opinions* from other “late bloomers”.


Now combine those opinions with a lifetime of experience and an attitude of wanting to help someone who solicited opinions to not step off into a hole and make a good solid decision and your tang of elitism leaves a bad taste.


----------



## Olhomestead

Wow Tom , you read a post from someone who wants to give another person some inspiration. Then seem to think you know who I am. Well you're wrong ! 
I'm in my 60s probably considered as a lower mid income guy who got up n went to work every day I could. My beautiful wife n me decided our family came before money so she mostly stayed home n we got by on one income. And homeschooling our kids was important to us. 
Yes I'm optimistic it's who I am . 
And even i had to figure out how to process a moose. One piece at a time. Biggest problem with skinning a moose is not believing that you can. Just starts one piece at a time. . 
At yeppers I've been stuck n broke 50 miles from home. But I had confidence in myself n figured it out. 
Let's visit about experience now. I can not figure out how someone can pose a question on the net asking for advice n opinions from others. Someone writes, you can't do that, you're too old at 50. And a woman to boot. And you're 20 year old son is just a boy. And you don't even live in AK. My comments are not elitism. Just sharing a bit about me. Then take aim at my positive comments based on actual experience. 
I write some positive notes sharing a peek at my lifetime of experience in AK. 
Then take cheap shots at those positives. 
Enough of that nonsense. 
Hey field take what you read on the net for what it is. N stay positive. I find it makes my life much more enjoyable. 
There's actually quite a few folks who are our age that live near Trapper creek. Not far from Talkeetna. Probably the mecca of artists in AK so you would have lots of support from those folks. 
Good luck


----------



## Olhomestead

This dude would not make it in Alaska


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Fieldsendart said:


> Hello! I recently purchased 9 acres in Trapper’s Creek, AK. It has road access and frontage, and is level with mostly birch and cottonwoods on the property and I’ll have the well drilled in the summer when the weather’s warmer. I’m a professional artist, and I’ve been planning a little homestead for a long while now — I’ve drawn up all the plans, with straw bale/cob structures, the garden and animals (rabbits, goats and maybe a few chickens). I bought the property outright — and currently own my own home in PA, mortgage free, and plan on selling it and all the contents to begin my journey on starting my little homestead. I already have had a country town homestead for a while, with growing my own fruits and veggies, composting, canning, living frugally, fishing and hunting, etc. but now, I’m sad to admit something — I’m getting cold feet. I am afraid that now that I’ve reached the half century mark — maybe I’m too old. I don’t plan on being completely off the grid, etc. and I’m in good health and a hard worker, but I’m starting to fear the unknown — maybe the reality of leaving my elderly parents and my grown children — my 20 something year old son is fired up to come along and help, but so many people keep saying we’re crazy, it’s starting to take root in my psyche...I don’t know. I used to think there were no limitations on what I wanted to do...now I’m feeling boxed in a bit. The land and the plans are there, I’ve worked on them long and hard, and now I’m getting cold feet and I feel sad about that. Is there a time to hang up the spurs so to speak? I guess I’m looking for opinions from other “late bloomers”.


I’ve been thinking about moving back to Alaska myself. I left there in the fall of 95 and moved to my current location to finish raising my sons as a single father and to help out my aging family members.
You can do whatever you put your mind to...


----------



## Tom Horn

Olhomestead said:


> Wow Tom , you read a post from someone who wants to give another person some inspiration. Then seem to think you know who I am. Well you're wrong !
> I'm in my 60s probably considered as a lower mid income guy who got up n went to work every day I could. My beautiful wife n me decided our family came before money so she mostly stayed home n we got by on one income. And homeschooling our kids was important to us.
> Yes I'm optimistic it's who I am .
> And even i had to figure out how to process a moose. One piece at a time. Biggest problem with skinning a moose is not believing that you can. Just starts one piece at a time. .
> At yeppers I've been stuck n broke 50 miles from home. But I had confidence in myself n figured it out.
> Let's visit about experience now. I can not figure out how someone can pose a question on the net asking for advice n opinions from others. Someone writes, you can't do that, you're too old at 50. And a woman to boot. And you're 20 year old son is just a boy. And you don't even live in AK. My comments are not elitism. Just sharing a bit about me. Then take aim at my positive comments based on actual experience.
> I write some positive notes sharing a peek at my lifetime of experience in AK.
> Then take cheap shots at those positives.
> Enough of that nonsense.
> Hey field take what you read on the net for what it is. N stay positive. I find it makes my life much more enjoyable.
> There's actually quite a few folks who are our age that live near Trapper creek. Not far from Talkeetna. Probably the mecca of artists in AK so you would have lots of support from those folks.
> Good luck


So I got your age wrong, my bad.

The lady is 50. That's not too old for much of anything that she sets her mind to doing. I just know for a fact that like Dirty Harry said, "A man's (woman's) just got to know his limitations." The more remote you are the more the potential for difficulty you run into especially if you are attempting the difficult alone. It's best to make a clear-headed assessment before you find yourself in a real bind.

I have nothing against women. My eldest daughter has more balls than most men and can chew you up and spit you out if you cross her.

I have cut meat for a living. It ain't rocket surgery, but packing the carcass of what was a 1000 pound moose out of the tulies is hard work for a man and more for one who does not possess the muscle mass of a man, regardless of spunk.

Perhaps her son is a hard-core dedicated woodsman, that would be swell. Too often when the SHTF the undedicated young run out of steam and ambition pretty fast (are we there yet?). If she is dependent on him to survive, that throws a weight on his back that she shouldn't be putting there as he deserves to make his own life independent of Mom at the age of 25. If he wants to sacrifice his hopes for an independent life in deference of being there for her, one might think that there was a bit of an oedipal thing going on. Either way, not the best arrangement. If she needs a partner she needs to hook up with a man who shares her ambitions.

Trapper Creek has a population of 481 spread over 370 square miles and Talkeetna 965 population over 43 square miles. Sounds to me like if you want to have coffee with the neighbors it would be about a half-day commitment. Nothing wrong with that except who's gonna be tending the homestead if you have an expansive social life?

No cheap shots intended, just realism and one does not have to have lived in Trapper Creek to have an idea about what it takes to hammer a life out of raw land.

And this comment does indeed come off as elitism.



> This dude would not make it in Alaska


----------



## 101pigs

Fieldsendart said:


> Hello! I recently purchased 9 acres in Trapper’s Creek, AK. It has road access and frontage, and is level with mostly birch and cottonwoods on the property and I’ll have the well drilled in the summer when the weather’s warmer. I’m a professional artist, and I’ve been planning a little homestead for a long while now — I’ve drawn up all the plans, with straw bale/cob structures, the garden and animals (rabbits, goats and maybe a few chickens). I bought the property outright — and currently own my own home in PA, mortgage free, and plan on selling it and all the contents to begin my journey on starting my little homestead. I already have had a country town homestead for a while, with growing my own fruits and veggies, composting, canning, living frugally, fishing and hunting, etc. but now, I’m sad to admit something — I’m getting cold feet. I am afraid that now that I’ve reached the half century mark — maybe I’m too old. I don’t plan on being completely off the grid, etc. and I’m in good health and a hard worker, but I’m starting to fear the unknown — maybe the reality of leaving my elderly parents and my grown children — my 20 something year old son is fired up to come along and help, but so many people keep saying we’re crazy, it’s starting to take root in my psyche...I don’t know. I used to think there were no limitations on what I wanted to do...now I’m feeling boxed in a bit. The land and the plans are there, I’ve worked on them long and hard, and now I’m getting cold feet and I feel sad about that. Is there a time to hang up the spurs so to speak? I guess I’m looking for opinions from other “late bloomers”.


First question. How much time have you spend at that place in Ak. ???


----------



## Wellbuilt

I built my place with my 20 year old son , we made a road in 2500’ and had a buddy drill a well for me .
The place runs on solar and it’s heated with wood .
I started @ 53 I’m 59 now and I’m allmost done .
This pic was from the first snow this year .
The house is on a rock ledge at 2400’ I must of had 6’ of snow this year ,and I’m in NY
I keep a plow truck in the garage and plow out .
I started out in a tent the first year , and pulled a old trailer up there built the deck and roof .
By thanks giving the place is froze up and with heat running and a small propane heater it stays above freezing .
It would be very hard in a trailer in Alaska full time all winter .
You are a 50 year old women do you have any building experience?
Most straw bale homes are timber framed building and get a roof before you add the straw .
I’m not sure if this will work in Alaska its damp if it’s not very cold .
Are you planing on building the home your self ?
I think you could make it work .
I think you are a cutie and you will have every gentlemen in 50 miles looking to help you . 
my family is from a area in Norway that is dark all winter .
We ski year round . 
My peeve is going to the out house at15- in a blizzard . Any thing else is no problem


----------



## Olhomestead

I oun property near Trapper Creek. There's a brand new highway now. Also a new big grocery store Cubbys. Theres even the most northern Subway sandwich shop next to the truck stop . And Mike at Wallmikes has everything you can't find anywhere else. Right in downtown TC. Nice little school there. 
Lots of locals don't have water. There's an artesian well at mile 89 parks that folks use. I believe the local service stations have water that folks can get to fill their jugs. Maybe when they check their mail. 
Others can look up stats on the internet sitting on the sofa. I've raised a family here and spent a lot of time near there. Having a positive attitude when things got tough because there was no books or internet got me through a lot of tough issues . 
And I enjoy challenging myself. 
Yeah it can be hard work. But very satisfying. Trapper Creek is a very nice little community full of folks who would gladly help.


----------



## muleskinner2

Fieldsendart said:


> Hello! I recently purchased 9 acres in Trapper’s Creek, AK. It has road access and frontage, and is level with mostly birch and cottonwoods on the property and I’ll have the well drilled in the summer when the weather’s warmer. I’m a professional artist, and I’ve been planning a little homestead for a long while now — I’ve drawn up all the plans, with straw bale/cob structures, the garden and animals (rabbits, goats and maybe a few chickens). I bought the property outright — and currently own my own home in PA, mortgage free, and plan on selling it and all the contents to begin my journey on starting my little homestead. I already have had a country town homestead for a while, with growing my own fruits and veggies, composting, canning, living frugally, fishing and hunting, etc. but now, I’m sad to admit something — I’m getting cold feet. I am afraid that now that I’ve reached the half century mark — maybe I’m too old. I don’t plan on being completely off the grid, etc. and I’m in good health and a hard worker, but I’m starting to fear the unknown — maybe the reality of leaving my elderly parents and my grown children — my 20 something year old son is fired up to come along and help, but so many people keep saying we’re crazy, it’s starting to take root in my psyche...I don’t know. I used to think there were no limitations on what I wanted to do...now I’m feeling boxed in a bit. The land and the plans are there, I’ve worked on them long and hard, and now I’m getting cold feet and I feel sad about that. Is there a time to hang up the spurs so to speak? I guess I’m looking for opinions from other “late bloomers”.


The years I lived in Alaska were the best of my entire life, go for it. There will always be people, who are willing to tell you what you can't or shouldn't do. Never second guess yourself. If you find that you don't like it, then sell it. If you put in a well and a cabin, the property will be worth four or five times what you have in it.


----------



## Olhomestead

Okay Tom, my husband has shared with me your very insightful opinion on how to get a homestead running for an old frail woman and her slacker basement dwelling son. You fail to realize that this seems to be his dream also. Losing interest may be a possibility but trying and failing is better than never following a dream. We also have a daughter who is tough as nails, long haul truck driver, welder, and mother that currently works in the oilfields on the North Slope. You also made an inference to her son having an oedipal relationship.....***...where do you come off?. You sick bastard !! I have a son that at 25 would have done anything for me if I needed, he is currently married to woman who could kill, butcher and skin a moose, with a beautiful daughter. Her son may see it as an opportunity to help himself along with his mother. There are very strong single women in that area that would also help a mother and her son if she happens to love the son. I will leave it at that...so Field, follow your dreams which may be a tough go but sometimes those hard times are looked back on with a sense of great accomplishment.


----------



## Tom Horn

Olhomestead said:


> Okay Tom, my husband has shared with me your very insightful opinion on how to get a homestead running for an old frail woman and her slacker basement dwelling son. You fail to realize that this seems to be his dream also. Losing interest may be a possibility but trying and failing is better than never following a dream. We also have a daughter who is tough as nails, long haul truck driver, welder, and mother that currently works in the oilfields on the North Slope. You also made an inference to her son having an oedipal relationship.....***...where do you come off?. You sick bastard !! I have a son that at 25 would have done anything for me if I needed, he is currently married to woman who could kill, butcher and skin a moose, with a beautiful daughter. Her son may see it as an opportunity to help himself along with his mother. There are very strong single women in that area that would also help a mother and her son if she happens to love the son. I will leave it at that...so Field, follow your dreams which may be a tough go but sometimes those hard times are looked back on with a sense of great accomplishment.


So you and yours have made good on what appears to be a multi-generational life in Alaska and can skin grizzly bears with your teeth. Hooray for you, you win the badass of the day award.






They say that life either makes you bitter, or it makes you better. You appear to have become more the former than the latter.

I never said that she was frail or old and I did not imply that her son was a basement dwelling slacker. That presumption was obviously the fruits of too much cabin fever and an over-active judgmental imagination.

The lady had misgivings "cold feet" about selling a bought and paid for home, cutting ties and leaving behind her grown children and elderly parents, and her trepidation about facing the unknown in an unfamiliar world, 4000 miles away.

She did not intimate, although it's not much of a leap to figure that she purchased the property based on an idealistic notion rather than having spent several winters in Trapper Creek. Same goes for her son. Ambition based upon chasing an idealistic dream rather than pragmatic realism, runs out of steam pretty quick when the SHTF.

I stick to my guns, if the lady can't make it on her own she shouldn't expect her twenty something son to hitch his wagon to her star, or proceed with the notion that the good neighborly folk of Trapper Creek are going to show up like the Amish at a barn raising whenever she can't swing it on her own. Life don't work that way. Too many young people waste their youth trying to please mommy or daddy thereby neglecting their own life and future. And as far as neighbors go, the road to Hell is paved with good intentions.

It is the duty of the parent to give their life for their children, regardless of age, not the other way 'round.

She as much as said if she made the leap, that although she would be in Alaska, her mind would be divided between there and Pennsylvania.

I have witnessed these same dreamers get ground into dust when reality like an unstoppable force slams into the immovable object of naïve idealism. 

It ain't pretty.

I stand by my counsel to listen to the misgivings she has and give them her full attention, lest paradise become Hell on earth.

She is welcome to tell me to go to Hell, damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead.

But she will never be able to say that nobody warned her of some of the potential pitfalls.

I wish her every success if she chooses to follow her dreams.

And she has my full support if she decides against it.


----------



## ladaavesta78

Wow! I just wish you good luck!!!


----------

